# Mane and Tail



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been using Santa Fe conditioner (its in an orange spray bottle and is used for mane, tail and coat) on my app and have noticed a difference. Her mane and tail seem to be growing a lot quicker and her tail is longer too


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have used M-T-G with great success but it smells nasty. I guess you are putting it near a horse butt so smell shouldn't matter


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

I definatly agree with the above poster MTG. I find that it works best if you braid the mane and apply mtg either once or twice a week and the same with the tail.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ive seen MTG on here a lot and have no idea what it is...so what is it and where can i get it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> ive seen MTG on here a lot and have no idea what it is...so what is it and where can i get it?


Its Shapley's M-T-G (mane tail groomer) Here's the description from Valley Vet:
An effective, time-proven remedy for dermatitis problems. Highly recommended by veterinarians for a variety of skin conditions, Original M-T-G is a single-source solution for fungus, rain rot, scratches, mud fever, greasy heel, girth itch, dandruff, itchy skin and tail rubbing. An oil-based product that balances a drying and healing action with moisturizers, keeps the skin conditioned, creating a barrier against the elements. Offers quick relief and visible hair growth in 3-5 days and is ideal for use on skin where winter blankets have rubbed hair off. Does not require washing or water for application, making it ideal for cold weather use. 

Also excellent as a leave-in conditioner/detangler for promoting mane and tail growth. Use on damaged, chewed-off tails for rapid hair growth, and on long tails to enhance fullness, condition and retain length. With just one application it will detangle, condition and dissolve dandruff, soothing irritated skin. As a mane and tail lengthener, the combination of ingredients in provides the optimal environment for maximum growth. Ingredients: petroleum, sulfur, zinc, glycerin

I get it from Valley Vet http://www.valleyvet.com/ Follow the directions and do a test patch first to make sure your horse doesn't have a reaction to it. My horse gets dry skin on her tail, this really helps. It makes it easy to brush for weeks after application too. Remember a little goes a long way, and it does stink.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll look into it. I want my mare's tail to grow longer, but not getting much luck. I'll look for the MTG in the local tack store, and if they don't have it, i'll order it online. Thanks so much for letting me know what it was!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

MTG works well for some horses but I have found that mixing water, listerine, and vinegor together make a wonderful aid to growing long manes and tails. I let that dry and then put conditioner on or if you dont want to put conditioner on them add a little baby oil to the mixture and that keeps the mane and tail soft.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> I have found that mixing water, listerine, and vinegor together make a wonderful aid to growing long manes and tails.


do you know how much water, listerine and vineger? and what kind of listerine?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see the listerine but vinagar? I would think that would dry the tail out. I use it for fly spray, I have heard apple cidar vin. is a great home remedy for tons of things so maybe hair growth is one of them :?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I like to use the blue listerine. Vinegar actually brings out the natural glo in a horses tail and provides minerals for it. The listerine kills any bacteria that may be there so it works out great. Used 1/3 of each. You want all your portions even. An ol' cowboy told me about it and I thought he was full of it but I tried it on my appy that had no tail (his tail stopped at the end of his tail bone) and now his tail is to the ground.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I like to use the blue listerine. Vinegar actually brings out the natural glo in a horses tail and provides minerals for it. The listerine kills any bacteria that may be there so it works out great. Used 1/3 of each. You want all your portions even. An ol' cowboy told me about it and I thought he was full of it but I tried it on my appy that had no tail (his tail stopped at the end of his tail bone) and now his tail is to the ground.


Does it keep flys away too? I'm always mixing up concoctions, experimenting with home made fly sprays. It sounds like it would work well for this. I'm writing this down so I can make some, the baby oil is a good addition. It has to smell better and be cheaper than MTG...Thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> like to use the blue listerine. Vinegar actually brings out the natural glo in a horses tail and provides minerals for it. The listerine kills any bacteria that may be there so it works out great. Used 1/3 of each. You want all your portions even. An ol' cowboy told me about it and I thought he was full of it but I tried it on my appy that had no tail (his tail stopped at the end of his tail bone) and now his tail is to the ground.


I'm definately going to make that up and use it on my appy too. I would have liked to use the MTG, but it is rather expensive, so I'll try this and see what happens.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

It makes a wonderful fly spray and it doesnt irritate their skin or dry it out! Appys have sensitive skin so its a must to keep in mind. I love it and I wouldnt change for anything.


----------



## bravidl (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't recommend Oakwood Shampoos and Conditioners enough! I use their bluing shampoo on my paint and her white is blinding. It's not found many places, but I got some from equinezone.com I think horse.com may carry it as well.


----------



## carrington (Nov 26, 2007)

Seaweed Meal/Liquid in food helps promote hair growth!


----------

